# Two 8 week old rats need home



## Nicole6492 (Nov 29, 2013)

These guys have had two potential homes fall through. They were born here in my home, and have been very well loved for the first couple months of their life. One is a heavily spotted black hooded, and the other is a black capped with a lightning blaze down his face. Both are outgoing little boys that thoroughly enjoy having their faces rubbed on a daily basis. I would like to keep them, but due to space I am seeking a good forever home for them. I have some friends that are about to leave on vacation from the Portland, OR area to NM. If you are along the route and willing to meet them they would be willing to bring them along (SO these guys can have the largest chance possible to find a great home!!). Please get ahold of me asap... Thank you.


----------



## Nicole6492 (Nov 29, 2013)

The boys have found a home!


----------

